# Electrician Jobs



## mirelle (May 18, 2011)

Hi I am hoping to move to Australia (Perth) next May. I need a bit of advice. My husband has a City & Guilds NVQ Level 2 in Electrical Instulation passed with Distinction. I was wondering can this qualification be good enough to secure a job either an apprenticeship or straight on the job training. Does anyone have any good places to start. If he does an apprenticeship does he have to do 4 years at college with already doing 2 years here? Thanks


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

is he a qualified electrician? if so he'll just have to get his skills complianed over.

You need to be a perminant resident to start an apprenticeship


----------



## mirelle (May 18, 2011)

Weebie said:


> is he a qualified electrician? if so he'll just have to get his skills complianed over.
> 
> You need to be a perminant resident to start an apprenticeship


No he has been in college for 2 years and due to high employment over in england and a shortage of apprenticeship for older people (he is 36) could not complete his year 3


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

He could do an apprenticeship but keep in mind

The Construction industry here in Aus is experiencing layoffs now and Electricians is tradionally a very indemand career path so apprenticeships are competitive.

You would have to be eligiable for a visa and eventually PR before your husband has any hope of securing an apprenticeship over. Do you qualify for a visa?


----------



## mirelle (May 18, 2011)

Weebie said:


> He could do an apprenticeship but keep in mind
> 
> The Construction industry here in Aus is experiencing layoffs now and Electricians is tradionally a very indemand career path so apprenticeships are competitive.
> 
> You would have to be eligiable for a visa and eventually PR before your husband has any hope of securing an apprenticeship over. Do you qualify for a visa?


I do in Perth with work/farmily sponser on a 457 visa. Husband's family live in Sydney but because he is not qualified does not score enough points. Do you know any people to get intouch with in regards to apprenticeship any help would be great. Ta


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Wouldn't your family be able to come with you on your 457 visa?


----------



## mirelle (May 18, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Wouldn't your family be able to come with you on your 457 visa?


Yes they would however my husband wants to continue with electrics as this is what he has study hard for. This is a change in carreer that we took a chance on him getting a job here. However high unemployment that is hard. He has got a lot of work experience but unfortunatly who he did his work experience with could not employ him due to cost as he is not a young adult. 

I would be the main bread winner as my skills are in high demand at the moment and is a big recruitment drive. My husband does not want to sit around he wanted to put what he has learnt and study hard for put to use.

Thanks


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

mirelle said:


> Yes they would however my husband wants to continue with electrics as this is what he has study hard for. This is a change in carreer that we took a chance on him getting a job here. However high unemployment that is hard. He has got a lot of work experience but unfortunatly who he did his work experience with could not employ him due to cost as he is not a young adult.
> 
> I would be the main bread winner as my skills are in high demand at the moment and is a big recruitment drive. My husband does not want to sit around he wanted to put what he has learnt and study hard for put to use.
> 
> Thanks


Unless you guys are on a more perminant visa I'm afraid their is no hope. Electrical apprenticeships are had to get as it is let alone with all the hoops you guys have to do on top.

The construction sectors in certain parts of Australia are also no better than the UK.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

just checked 457 visa holders are not eligiable for Apprenticeships. Also your partner has no chance of securing one from abroad because of visa requirements.


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

Which states are you talking about? I keep reading that construction jobs are highly in demand. For example, while I heard of many people recently being refused a Victoria SS because their occupation was on the list but not in demand, my partner was granted his sponsorship as General electrician.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Certain trades are in demand the reality is though that many Australian businesses are struggling and some trades are now letting go of workers. Construction in Queensland and New South Wales is completely screwed.

Also the OP's partner is not qualified which would come at a significant cost to the country and take the place of a young Australian becoming an electrician. Unless you posess a PR visa you can't under law become an apprentice.


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Certain trades are in demand the reality is though that many Australian businesses are struggling and some trades are now letting go of workers. Construction in Queensland and New South Wales is completely screwed.
> 
> Also the OP's partner is not qualified which would come at a significant cost to the country and take the place of a young Australian becoming an electrician. Unless you posess a PR visa you can't under law become an apprentice.


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## mirelle (May 18, 2011)

tigris330 said:


> Which states are you talking about? I keep reading that construction jobs are highly in demand. For example, while I heard of many people recently being refused a Victoria SS because their occupation was on the list but not in demand, my partner was granted his sponsorship as General electrician.


This in Perth


----------



## tomo0896 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi i am too an electrician, i qualified in 98 (city and guilds) in the the british army and have been in the industry for 19 years. just past upgrade (17th edition ). i have also FIA PARTS 1,2,3, AND 5 (FIRE INSTALL AND SERVICEING qualifictions. With also a separate emergency light certificate. would this put me in a good chance of gaining a suitable job in perth ? 
Many Thanks tom.


----------

